# quick hot burn boiler/wood stove ?



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Looking for advice from those who have had experince with this. I have availible from my work place each day several very hard cardboard cores. I have in the past burnt them in a wood stove for a very fast heat up. I do not heat with wood no more. I am looking for a diy or water heating stove made to intergrate into a hydronic heating system. The free cardboard cores may last an hour. I already know all the risk of steam and pressure. Any thoughts from you members that has done something like this i welcome your comments.

Ky-Jeeper


----------



## ET1 SS (Oct 22, 2005)

How big are these 'cores'?

Our woodstove opening is about 10" X 12" it heats water for our radiant floor.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Around 4"Dia x 12"L x about Thickness 7/16". Just a over grown paper towel core. I used to pyrmid stack them and they would burn about an hour. Then they would continue to stay stacked for sometime maybe another half hour or so glowing red then colapses. 

I have purchased two alum. Plates which is ported with water passages. I know there is a similar thread rescently but didn't want to mix the two subjects up.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I would be concerned with the alum warping and bending in your "hot" fire.....


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks Jim-Mi. They will be mounted topside.


----------



## nosqrls (Jun 9, 2012)

with aluminum that is heated/cooled repeatedly all fittings need to be aluminum or alloys or they will weld themselves together and you will not get them apart. It is a good Idea to put whistlers on each component of a water heating system to prevent air binding.
Whistlers are auto air/steam vents ,Older folk will remember these on radiators in the house they would whistle when they vented. They still sell them today just not as ornate as they use to be.


----------



## Ky-Jeeper (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks i will keep them thoughts inmind. 



nosqrls said:


> with aluminum that is heated/cooled repeatedly all fittings need to be aluminum or alloys or they will weld themselves together and you will not get them apart. It is a good Idea to put whistlers on each component of a water heating system to prevent air binding.
> Whistlers are auto air/steam vents ,Older folk will remember these on radiators in the house they would whistle when they vented. They still sell them today just not as ornate as they use to be.


----------

